# AM / FM Radio Options?



## scratch (Apr 9, 2013)

Not sure if many of you are like me but i'm a big fan listening to some tunes when i'm out relaxing on the water/fishing (no "it scares the fish argument needed  ). I've been doing the whole ipod/mp3 thing but i get sick of hearing the same songs over and over. Anyone have any waterproof radios that they like/dislike? I'd love to find one thats fairly compact and has an AUX input so that i have the option of mp3. I've been doing a little searching but everything so far seems to be solely based on mp3 players. Any advice would be awesome.


----------



## BRAD10281 (May 2, 2006)

If you're in the market for a new cell phone, the Galaxy S5 is water "resistant" and has a built in FM tuner.


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

No offense to you, sir, but I find solace, comfort, and simplicity on the water - there is no way I could listen to another person annoying ass voice while I'm trying to hear the birds chirp, the fish splash, and the wind howl. It's bad enough I have to see people, but music? Come on, enjoy nature 

Lol. We all do things differently though, so I don't blame you.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

I use a Jambox Mini and link it to my phone via Bluetooth. I have a couple of those clear waterproof bags for the phone and the Jambox (Sound travels through it just fine). Many of the places I kayak have 3G or 4G wireless service, so you can listen to Pandora or just about all the major radio stations have live streaming on the internet as well.


----------



## scratch (Apr 9, 2013)

Minner_Chaser said:


> No offense to you, sir, but I find solace, comfort, and simplicity on the water


Sometimes i do too, but other times i like having a little country music playing in the background ( i actually will never play music if someone else is close enough to hear it).



Zofchak said:


> I use a Jambox Mini and link it to my phone via Bluetooth. I have a couple of those clear waterproof bags for the phone and the Jambox (Sound travels through it just fine). Many of the places I kayak have 3G or 4G wireless service, so you can listen to Pandora or just about all the major radio stations have live streaming on the internet as well.


I thought about that but i go out a couple times a week and i'll blow through all my data real quick if i'm constantly using my phone. I think my best option is just to go to the thrift store and buy an old radio and not care if it gets soaked.


----------



## Hauptmann6 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a waterproof phone bag that has a headphone jack in it. Works well. I think it was under 10 at Meijer.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Meijer sell an ECO speaker box waterproof, put your phone, I pod MP3 player inside and control the volume from out side the box. Better deals if you shop ebay. 

[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grace-Eco-Extreme-Rugged-Waterproof-Case-Built-In-Stereo-iPhone-iPod-Speaker-/161093599723?pt=US_MP3_Player_Cases_Covers_Skins&hash=item2581ed41eb"]Grace Eco Extreme Rugged Waterproof Case Built in Stereo iPhone iPod Speaker | eBay[/ame]


----------



## BRAD10281 (May 2, 2006)

Most replies are missing the fact that you want AM/FM not MP3. This is a discontinued item but still available on Amazon...you'll need a speaker to go along with it unless you use headphones.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Walkman-Digital-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B00140B8JC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1406056963&sr=8-1&keywords=sony+walkman+weather+band"]Amazon.com: Sony S2 Sports Walkman Digital Tuning Weather/AM/FM Stereo Armband Radio (White) (Discontinued by Manufacturer): [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@417gocCUQ7L[/ame]


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i have a small grundig. cranks to charge up, recieves am/fm/short wave.
use an ear phone , can get all sort of stuff from music to sports to radio plays and all over the world stuff too. bbc is one of my favorites
oh it also has a little light in it thats helpfull at times


----------

